# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Dy shpërthime në maratonën e Bostonit, 3 të vdekur e shumë të lënduar!

## ARIANI_TB

Dy shpërthime në maratonën e Bostonit, 3 të vdekur e shumë të lënduar!


Publikuar: 15.04.2013 - 21:37
Boston, 15 prill  (E plotësuar)  Dy shpërthime të fuqishme kanë ndodhur gjatë maratonës së Bostonit me çrast tre persona kanë vdekur dhe dhjetëra të tjerë kanë mbetur të lënduar. Sipas mediave amerikane, shpërthimet kanë ndodhur në fund të maratonës. Dhjetëra persona kanë qenë dëshmitarë në vendngjarje. Raportohet për shumë trupa të shtrirë në shesh të gjakosur, ndërsa policia dhe ambulanca të shumta po transportojnë të lënduarit drejt spitaleve, transmeton TCH.Shpërthimet ndodhen në një hark kohor brenda pak sekondash në distancë nga njëri-tjetri. Nuk dihet se çfarë ka shkaktuar shpërthimin dhe nëse ka qenë incident apo sulm terrorist.

http://www.kohaditore.com/?page=1,16,142702

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB

> 






Pamje nga shperthimi i bombes ne maratonen e Bostonit!

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB

Pamje nga shperthimi i bombes ne maratonen e Bostonit!

----------


## Korcar-L1

cae behet keshtu me keta te lojtur mor amani :i terbuar:

----------


## ARIANI_TB

http://noa.al/news/artikull.php?id=303544

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Pamje nga shperthimi i bombes ne maratonen e Bostonit!

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## inez

bobo cfare tragjedie, cfare po behet keshtu..  :i ngrysur:

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB

Ja edhe nje foto!

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## pranvera bica

Zot i madh na ruaj ...

----------


## mia@

E vdiqet nje para kohe ju. Dy jana deklaruar te vdekur, dhe 90 te plagosur jane raportuar gjer tani, ku nje nga viktimat eshte nje femije 8-vjec.  :i ngrysur:  Ndermjet te plagosurve ka dhe femije. Eshte bere per te mos dale me ku ka grumbullime te medha njerezish. Tragjedi!  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Prudence

OboboboboBo"..............

----------

